# ISO Basque blood-sausage recipe



## silvercliff_46 (Nov 9, 2006)

*Recipe for Basque sausage needed please!!!*

I am looking for a Basque-style blood sausage recipe. I love this type of blood sausage. It is very hard to find. 

I have one sausage maker that makes it on rare occassions and hasn't made it for over a year. He is getting old, covets his recipe, and is going to take it with him when he goes. I don't understand that, but that's the way it goes.

You know what that means; I need to find the recipe and make it myself. All I know is it is sweet, has rasins, almonds and obviously blood.

HELP!

I have searched the Internet and I haven't found a recipe for it yet. Maybe I am not looking in the right places. If I can find it any place it should be here. 

It is also know as Morcilla in Spain, and Morcela in Portugal.

The RASINS/CURRENTS are an important ingredient in this type sausage. DON'T LET THE FACT THAT YOUR RECIPE ISN'T BASQUE, SPANISH OR PORTUGESE! BOTTOM LINE I WANT A *SWEET* BLOOD SAUSAGE.

Any help would be more then appreciated.


----------



## Ishbel (Nov 9, 2006)

Here's a British website with lots about black puddings.  As I don't like the stuff, I haven't studied the site in depth!
http://www.sausagelinks.co.uk/black_pudding.asp

Do a web search under 'boudin'....  add currants to the search and you may be lucky!


----------

